# ISO Chinese Noodle Recipes



## ccmarnaj (Aug 9, 2006)

I would like to cook chinese food, I like noodles a lot, like lo mein or chow mein, I dont know exactly how it is written but probably you know, any recipes or can you tell me how to cook it?, Do I need to have a wok?, or can I use something else?, Thanks for your help.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 10, 2006)

Not quite sure what you want to know, can you be more specific?


----------



## Constance (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's a recipe for Chicken Chow Mein:

http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1639,155191-236193,00.html


----------



## ccmarnaj (Aug 11, 2006)

*hep*

What I'm talking about are those noodles that every chinese restaurant have, even Panda expres have them.


----------



## QSis (Aug 11, 2006)

You buy the Chinese egg noodles, either dried (you can use ramen noodles) or fresh, cook them, and then add stuff to them.  

You do not need a wok, you can use a frying pan.

Try this link http://chinesefood.about.com/od/chinesedishfaqs/f/lomeinchowmein.htm

Lee


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 15, 2006)

Are you talking about the soft (lo mein) noodles or the fried (chow mein) noodles? They are both egg noodles. You might get some information here for starters.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 15, 2006)

This is a big-time favorite here from Rachael Ray.  In fact, I made it just a couple of weeks ago.  The only thing I changed was that I used authentic Chinese egg noodles instead of spaghetti, but I've used spaghetti in the past in oriental recipes & it works just fine - just DON'T OVERCOOK IT!!

Hot and Cold Sesame Noodles 
Recipe courtesy Rachael Ray
See this recipe on air Tuesday Mar. 07 at 2:30 PM ET/PT.

 


 
*Recipe Summary*
*Difficulty:* Easy 
*Prep Time:* 10 minutes 
*Cook Time:* 10 minutes 
*Yield:* 4 servings 
*User Rating:* 



 ​
 
1/2 pound spaghetti 
1/4 cup Tamari dark soy, eyeball it 
1/4 rounded cup smooth peanut butter, softened in microwave 15 seconds on high 
2 tablespoons cider or rice wine vinegar 
1 tablespoon dark sesame oil, eyeball it 
2 tablespoons hot sauce 
2 cups shredded cabbage and carrot mix, available in produce department 
1 cup bean sprouts or pea shoots, any variety, available in produce department 
3 scallions, chopped on an angle 
2 tablespoons sesame seeds 
Cook pasta to al dente, with a bite to it, then cold shock it to stop the cooking process by running it under cold water in colander. Drain the pasta very well. 
In the bottom of a large bowl, whisk together soy, peanut butter, vinegar, oil, sesame oil, and hot sauce. Add noodles and veggies and toss to combine the noodles and coat them evenly with sauce. Sprinkle scallions and sesame seeds throughout the salad and serve.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 15, 2006)

Following is another favorite, & my own developed recipe. I love serving this alongside something like teriyaki-glazed salmon or chicken.  If you wanted to, you could make a main dish out of this by doubling the ingredients & adding your favorite cooked seafood, poultry, or meat.

ASIAN ZUCCHINI/CARROT NOODLE SIDE DISH  - Serves 2-3

Here's a nice Asian-style side dish that I really like. Goes nicely with plain or Teriyaki-glazed chicken or salmon. Serves 2. 
Ingredients: 
1 zucchini 
1 carrot 
package of any brand Ramen Noodle soup mix 
1 clove of garlic, finely minced 
1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger root 
dash of red pepper flakes or to taste 
vegetable oil 
sesame oil 
Preparation: 
Wash & trim zucchini; wash, trim, & peel carrot. Cut both into julienne/matchstick pieces OR grate on the largest side of a box grater. Discard soup/spice packet from Ramen noodles or save for another use. Cook noodles according to package directions & drain. 
Procedure: 
In a medium/large skillet heat a thin coating of vegetable oil & saute squash & carrot sticks until squash is just tender. Add drained noodles, ginger, garlic, & red pepper flakes to taste & combine thoroughly. Add a drizzle of sesame oil, stir again, & serve.


----------



## Yakuta (Aug 15, 2006)

Here is a recipe I make often.  I prefer thin spaghetti over egg noodles (Break the sphagetti into thirds and use that). 

Stir-Fried Noodles

3 cups of cooked sphagetti (broken and then added to boiling water and then drained)
2 breasts of boneless, skinless chicken (sliced thinly)
1/2 stick of grated ginger
2 cloves of garlic finely chopped
handful of dried red chillies
2 carrots slices at an angle
1 bunch of scallion cut into chunks at an angle
1 red bell pepper sliced thinly
Handful of mushrooms quartered
Small can of baby corn (strain the water)
Cilantro and sesame seeds for garnish

Sauce:
2 tbsp of oyster sauce
1 tsp of chili sauce
2 tbsp of tomato sauce (not ketchup)
1 tbsp of brown sugar
1/2 tsp of sesame oil

Oil - 3tbsp

In a wok, add the oil.  Once it's hot add the chillies.  Then reduce the heat and add the ginger, garlic and chicken and cook until the chicken is no longer pink.  Next add the carrots and cook for a minute.  Now add all the other veggies, cooked noodles and the sauce.  Cook on high for 5 -7 minutes and serve garnished with cilantro and sesame seeds


----------



## SharonT (Aug 15, 2006)

*Chicken Lo Mein*

Here is my family's favorite version of Lo Mein.  It's extremely easy to prepare, using the ready-made sauce.  

Chicken Lo Mein
2  boneless, skinless chicken breasts
8 oz. linguine pasta
1/2 head green cabbage, shredded
1/2 tsp. red pepper flakes (or more if desired)
  seasoned pepper to taste
2-3 tbsp. stir fry sauce (House of Tsang classic is our favorite)
3 cloves garlic, minced


Heat a little olive oil or peanut oil in wok or large skillet.  Stir-fry garlic and red pepper flakes.  Add cabbage.  Stir-fry until crisp-tender.  Remove from heat and keep warm.  Stir-fry chicken until no longer pink.
Add stir-fry sauce.  Add cooked pasta.  Add more sauce if necessary to coat noodles as desired.  Toss all together.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 15, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the soft (lo mein) noodles or the fried (chow mein) noodles? They are both egg noodles. You might get some information here for starters.


 
Nice link!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks skillet .... the question is "kind of" up for grabs ... I read it to mean that info on the noodles was what was wanted .... heaven knows asking for Asian recipes using noodles would be like asking for Italian recipes using pasta! The best answer, in that case, would have to be ... "are you kidding?"

Oh my gosh ... Friday night ... Beal Street, Blues and BBQ! Can it get any better???? Well .. except for the year that Elvis showed up at the Memphis State Fair and jammed for a set ... or a couple of years later when BB King showed up and jammed for about 3 hours .... NOBODY can make a Gibson hollow body sing like BB King!


----------



## Constance (Aug 15, 2006)

I love BB King. I have a recording he made with Erik Clapton (Riding with the King, I think ) that really kicks butt. 

Have you ever listened to Johnny Winter?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 15, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I love BB King. I have a recording he made with Erik Clapton (Riding with the King, I think ) that really kicks butt.
> 
> Have you ever listened to Johnny Winter?


 
LOL - I "interned" at a radio station for 9-months ... (that means I worked my hiney off and didn't get paid - for those of you who don't know what an Intern position is) - although I did spend most of my time on the "easy listening" FM side of the station (Jackie Gleason Orchestra .. etc.)

Yep ... but you can't count Johnny without Edgar!!!

Unfortunately .... the chance is gone ... but if you ever had a chance to hear Stevie Ray Vaughan ... you heard BB King Jr ... regardless ... "The Thrill is Gone" is one of the best blues songs ever written!!! Okay - BB and Willie Nelson doing "Nightlife" is no slouch .... and BB at SRV's Tribute .... classic BB ... the Godfather of _electric blues_!

Oh, gosh, golly --- but I miss the old Napster!!!


----------

